# Wie oft Teilwasserwechsel durchführen



## S.Reiner (7. Juni 2011)

kann mir denn jemand Helfen meine Frage wer  :beten Wie oft sollte ich im Jahr das Wasser erneuern bei 20000 Liter und 6Kilo Fisch oder muss das nicht sein bei drei Biofilter und uvc . Danke wer gut wenn einer mal was Schreiben würde der da Erfahrung hat.


----------



## Sven Horstedt (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: KH und GH senken*

Moin ,

also das Wasser komplett zu wechseln ist Falsch 
wenn dann wie es viele machen TWW Teilwasserwechsel  , und das tut auch nur Not wenn deine Wasserwerte nicht passen .
Und es ist ratsam das Wasser vorher zu testen was du nachfüllst nicht das es die gleichen
Wasserwerte hat oder evtl. noch schlechtere .
mehr als diese algemeinen Tipps kann ich Dir auch nicht geben , bzw steht eh alles schon Irgendwo ( und das nicht nur einmal ) .

Da wir eh nichts über deine Wasserwerte , Pflanzen , Art des Besatzes und so weiter Wissen .

Solange da nicht mehr von Dir kommt kann ( oder will ) der eine oder andere nicht helfen 

mfg Sven


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie oft Teilwasserwechsel durchführen*

Danke für die Antwort mach mir halt Sorgen auch wenn alles so gut aussieht


----------



## Stefan1 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie oft Teilwasserwechsel durchführen*

Hallo Reiner

Ein 5-10%iger TWW/Woche ist nie falsch. Vorrausgesetzt dein Leitungswasser hat bessere Werte wie dein Teichwasser. Da unserer Teichfilter ja eigentlich Nitratmaschinen sind, kannst du mit einem TWW kontinuierlich Schadstoffe aus dem Teich schaffen und bringst neue Spurenelemente etc. (manchmal auch leider Nitrat oder Phosphat) mit dem frisch Wasser in den Kreislauf. 

Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie oft Teilwasserwechsel durchführen*

Hallo Reiner,

meine Empfehlung ist, den Teichwasserwechsel permanent einzurichten. Das heißt immer ein wenig wechseln. 

Ich benutze dazu Regenwasser vom Dach und wenn es tocken ist liegt eine Leitung zum Teich und beim sprengen wird nebenher ein wenig Wasser gewechselt. Somit führe ich immer Frischwasser zu und brache mich um Wasserwechselaktionen nicht zu kümmern. 

Ich denke, dass sich so 2-3 mal im Jahr das Wasser erneuert. 

Wasserwechselaktionen hatten bei mir immer die Auswirkung, dass die Algen ersteinmal richtig aufgelebt sind. Drum habe ich mich für einen permanenten Wechsel entschieden und gebe höchstens 100 - 500 Liter zu (alle paar Tage) und bei Regen ist es auch mal mehr.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## S.Reiner (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie oft Teilwasserwechsel durchführen*

Hallo und habt Dank für Eure Antwort  Toll das da der Sebastian F . eingeschoben wurde der Bericht (LINK)  hat mir dann doch das ganze nah gebracht. Nu weiss ich was zu tuhen ist . Nochmals Danke Reiner


----------



## newbee (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie oft Teilwasserwechsel durchführen*

Also ich denke es kommt immer auf den Teich selber an.

Z.b. wie ist er bewachsen, wie wird gefiltert, usw. (danach würde ich mein WW richten)

Ich habe zum Bsp. kaum Pflanzen im Teich
Filterung Trommler danach Helix.
WW mache ich momentan knapp 10Tsd Liter in der Woche


----------



## Redlisch (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie oft Teilwasserwechsel durchführen*

Hallo,

das macht wohl jeder etwas anders ...

Ich mache keinen regelmäßigen WW, im Sommer nehme ich das Gießwasser aus dem Teich und fülle es mit Leitungswasser wieder nach. Gleiches wenn zuviel verdundest.

Ansonsten haben wir im Schnitt 720mm/m² Niederschlag im Jahr, das mal 114m² macht ~80m³ Wasser was in den Teich kommt.

Solange die Wasserwerte im normalen bereich sind, sehe dafür keinen Anlass ...

Axel


----------



## Schrat (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie oft Teilwasserwechsel durchführen*

Hallo,

wer führt eigentlich den Wasserwechsel bei natürlichen Teichen durch? Ich verstehen nicht, wie man auf die Idee kommen kann regelmäßig einen Wasserwechsel durch zu führen?! Wahrscheinlich ist da ein übertriebener Reinigungswahn dafür verantwortlich, so nach dem Motto "nicht nur sauber sondern rein"...   
M. M. nach stört man damit nur das biologische Gleichgewicht im Teich. 

Einen Wasserwechsel würde ich bei meinen Teich nur als letztes Mittel durchführen, soll heißen wenn er tot wäre und anfangen würde zu stinken. Zum Glück ist er aber weit davon entfernt. 

Gruß
Torsten


----------



## Redlisch (11. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie oft Teilwasserwechsel durchführen*

Hallo Torsten,

natürliche Teiche habn in der Regel einen Zu- und Ablauf, sonst würden diese im Sommer austrocknen.

Axel


----------



## S.Reiner (17. Juni 2011)

*AW: Wie oft Teilwasserwechsel durchführen*

Hallo und Danke fürs Antworten :smoki Nu scheint ja da jeder was anderes zu machen  und ich mache es nun so das nur das verdunstete Wasser nachgefült wird . An manchen Tagen bis zu 20 Liter über Nacht weg und das sumiert sich auch . Mal sehen was noch so kommt.:beten ich hoff :betennur das beste für die Teichschweinchen Gruss Reiner


----------

